# Ruger #1 Standard



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I am considering purchasing a Ruger #1 Standard single shot rifle for pronghorn, deer, and caribou....

Actually I intended to purchase a bolt action weatherby until I held a Ruger 1B at a gun show this weekend. I liked the way it handled and shouldered...However...I haven't heard much about them.

I stopped into Gander Mountain after the show an enquired about it with the sales staff who shared with me that there experiance was most people had a hard time with accuracy and sighting the rifle in....I found this hard to belive and sent Gander Mountian Corp an e-mail asking if they discontinue the rifle for this reason like the saleman suggested.....I am waiting for a responce....

Has anyone hunted this rifle.....?

What do you have it chambered in?

How well did it perform......? Short, long range?

Does it absorb recoil well?

Would you recommend this rifle.....?

Thanks...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Chambered in right about anything, good guns from what I've heard.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I use a #1B in .270 Wby. Mag. Very accurate with 130 gr factory ammo, +/- 3/4", and will definitely reach out there. Hard hitting, and a good all around caliber for medium game. The rifle is built like a tank, but handles smoothly. I have seen no downside whatever to having a single shot. Very quick to reload and get back on target. The only drawback , I feel, is the weight. About 9 1/2 lbs with scope and sling, but if you choose a larger caliber, it'll take the sting out! Good shooting. Burl


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Had one once in 6mm Remington. I was stupid and at the time a bit short of cash being a 35 year old student, and sold it - wish I had it back, now! Shot deer, antelope and even one moose (not really planned - another story - but it did the job fine!) Shot great, an inch or less no matter what load you brewed up for it. Haven't a clue where that salesman could be coming from???? I'd get another one in a "shot" (pun intended!)


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I appreciate your comments...I ordered one yesterday Chambered in a .270 Winchester...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I like em alot but they are expensive. And no follow up shots. But hey I was raised on M16's.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Several people have developed the system of drilling and tapping a set screw in the foreare hanger assembly to put some pressure on the barrel. I have read that this can help a #1 if it is haveing some accuracy problems. Get your, shoot it, and if it needs help, there is lots of information and people that can get it working better. I have a 300 win and a 243 #1's and like them very much.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Whelen35

I read what you are talking about in one of the firearms magazines about 20 years ago. The Ruger #1 at that time had a reputation of being inaccurate. They went through the procedure step by step on how to install that set screw for fore end pressure. It accomplished a couple other things also if done correctly, but I can't remember what. It would be worth questioning a gunsmith who was familiar with it. This isn't much help, but I wanted to confirm what you were saying so Jeep Guy wouldn't be disappointed with it's performance ( if it isn't good to start with) and sell it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There is some good information here. Good shooting, Burl 
http://members.tripod.com/Rbertalotto/ruger/ruger.html


----------

